# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  March/April 2018 Lite Challenge: "Map Guild World!"   TIME TO VOTE

## Bogie

March/April 2018 Lite Challenge: "Map Guild World!" TIME TO VOTE

This month's Lite Challenge asked you to make any kind of map as long as it represented The Guild. How you did it is up to you.

We have 13 great entries for you to vote on.
Check out the Thumbnails of all these entries, but don't forget to click on each one so you can see them at full size.
CLICK HERE    for Challenge Thumbnails & Large maps

Be Sure to Check The Full Size Maps, don't just look at the thumbnails.

We have 13 entries and you can vote for as many or as few as you like.
With so many great maps voting is going to be very hard once again. Fantastic work everyone, I'm Amazed by the talent!!

The voting will last for 3 days and the winner will receive a shiny silver compass, and our Eternal Praise!
Regardless of who you vote for, please don't forget to REP everyone you feel deserves it.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Drat. Missed one. I always do that....

----------


## ThomasR

Votes cast ! Once again, the challenge was a blast, thanks Bogie  :Smile:

----------


## Neyasha

Uff, that was a hard decision ...
Thanks for the great challenge, Bogie, I had a lot of fun with it!

----------


## QED42

Too many good entries this month! I had to vote for 6 or it just wouldn't have been fair.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Aw man..... I woke up this morning and my brain felt somewhat solid again. Then I saw that it was time to vote and started looking at all these great entries in detail. Near instant brain mush again! Seriously, people, what are you trying to do to me?  :Surprised: 

Anyways, I am off to poke everybody with my Twig of Reputation, after which I will try to figure out where my vote(s) are going.

Edit: Apparently I poked Ashnidae with my Twig of Rep to recently to poke again for this entry. A shame cause it's poke worthy.

----------


## aeshnidae

> Edit: Apparently I poked Ashnidae with my Twig of Rep to recently to poke again for this entry. A shame cause it's poke worthy.


I appreciate both the poke and attempted poke with your Twig of Rep! 

I try to limit my votes to 2 or 3 but dang, there are so many amazing entries! I shall vote and rep when I'm back at my computer.

----------


## mixerbach

I could not agree more with the previous sentiments.  :Surprised:  Wow!  Great job, everyone!
A BIG thank you to *the Bogermeister*, without whom these fantastic challenge would not exist.
And a special thank you to those folks who saw fit to vote for my map this month!

----------


## Straf

I don't normally vote for 5 but I just had to in this challenge. The sooner you artists get three silvers each the better for us non-artists  :Razz:  Although it's like a Hydra - when one outstanding artist reaches three silvers, another two join the guild  :Very Happy: 

Neyasha: your touch of colour made all the difference to me. The way it is drawn would not be out of place in any fantasy novel, and reminds me of the very reason I fell in love with fantasy maps. Then when you added colour - well that won me over no end. That compass rose is worthy of a vote on its own  :Smile:  Someone needs to write the novel worthy of accompanying this map  :Smile: 

Aeshnidae: I said before I'm not normally that much of a space map fan but this one does bring me in mind of games like Elite/Frontier and again the nostalgia factor won me over. Whenever I look over your map I have beepy sound effects in my head - if you've ever played Ingress, that's the sort of sound I mean, complete with voice. It evokes more than just visual pleasure, but has a sound as well  :Smile: 

mixerbach: I've decided you're nuts. You hammer in an entry at the last minute filled with laugh out loud labels, almost like you didn't want to spoil the surprise. I woke up this morning and looked at it and had a right old chuckle. I've heard that poor Mouse's phone hasn't stopped ringing today  :Very Happy: 

nopkin: beautifully drawn and painted map. It needs to be in a frame and hung up somewhere  :Smile: 

ThomasR: you're a very talented artist with a good eye and a very good hand. To pick up a new tool and produce this without the benefit of Ctrl-Z or even an eraser shows a huge amount of confidence. Even if you were crapping your pants you still had the composure to see this through. You'd make a great rescue pilot. In fact we should rename you Thunderbird 1  :Very Happy: 

Great work from everyone though. I shall dish out some rep in due course. 

And yeah this has been a fun challenge @Bogie and has certainly brought out some creativity in naming features. It gives me an idea that I posted here.

----------


## elboe

The voting on this challenge was very difficult, again. Congratulations everyone. I had just a start of a map that I never started a thread for, but became busy and never had a chance to flesh it out. Well obviously everyone else was able to find some time, and the quality was so good, it was very hard to limit my voting.

----------


## Diamond

That was NOT an easy vote.  At all.  I had to stop at four, but I could have kept going.

----------


## Azélor

Lots of good maps. 
I managed to choose only 5 but I could have picked a few more.

----------


## Wingshaw

This is perhaps the hardest month for voting in the Lite Challenge that I can remember. I limited myself to only 3, but it was difficult. All great entries worthy of bucketloads of kudos.

I especially wanna shout out to Ifrix for the fantastic drawing and art, and mixerbach for the awesome concept and execution.

Wingshaw

----------


## nopkin

A tough decision indeed... I could have easily voted for all of them - excepting maybe one that's not finished, as they are all great in their own way, but what would have been the point of that?  :Very Happy:  So I went for 5 maps: Neyasha and Thomas because I love handmade maps and yours turned out really great, Straf and aeshnidae for their outstandingly detailed and complex maps and mixerbach for coming up with such a cool and fun idea. Congratulations to everyone who participated and thanks to Bogie for this fantastic prompt!

----------


## Kellerica

I have to say confess, silly as it may be, I feel such joy seeing my name on these maps! Love you guys <3

I agree with everyone, this is not an easy vote. Great entries all around.

----------


## Tenia

One of the hardest choices to make. I had seven entries in mind who to vote for, and I ended up voting for only one (nopkin) It wouldn't have made much sense to vote for seven as they were already the best placed. Sorry for the others, rep will come...

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Nice work everyone!

----------


## Mouse

Wow - talk about DIFFICULT!

I ticked down the list and got to the bottom to find that I had voted for nearly all of them.  

Sorry folks!  I had to cut it down to no more than half the field, or it would have been pointless voting.

You've drawn some excellent maps between you  :Smile:

----------


## aeshnidae

I struggled to keep it at 4 votes because I could have easily voted for basically all of those that finished! Reps and such will be forthcoming...I'm traveling at the moment and want to be able to leave comments with rep because all of these maps deserve it.

----------


## damonjynx

Awesome challenge entries folks. I had 8 that I would've liked to have voted for but in the end I culled it down to 3 (as I do), though it was very, very tough as each entry is exceedingly good.

I ended up going with Aeshnidae, Mixerbach and Neyasha, with very honourable mentions to Greason Wolfe, Nopkin, ThomasR, Tonquani & Straf.

Well done everyone that entered. Whoever wins surely deserves it.

----------


## Tonquani

For me this was fairly straightforward as two maps stood out well above the rest, nopkin's and Thomas's.  However, that said, there were quite a lot of excellent maps here.  I would give honourable mentions to aeshnidae, Greason Wolf and Straf, for more outstanding work!  Well done everyone.

Rep will be coming as soon as I can find my wand...  :Wink:

----------


## MistyBeee

I debated with myself the last two days, trying to limit myself to 2 or 3 votes but I'm weak this evening and just did what I wanted. Yup. Six votes, and I love every single map on this challenge  :Smile:

----------


## Straf

Congratulations nopkin on your fine creation  :Smile: 

But there were many fine entries here that could have won silver on other occasions. The bar was a particularly high one.

----------


## Mouse

Congratulations Nopkin!  :Smile: 

All the entries could have won a silver compass in some of the Lite Challenges of the past.  The standards seem to be soaring.  Well done all of you  :Smile:

----------


## Tonquani

Congrats nopkin, this was most definitely well very deserved.  A great map!

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Yep, well earned and well deserved. Congrats nopkin

----------


## ThomasR

Wonderful map nopkin ! Your mastery of watercolors and art skills are outstanding but the mapping part is not on the backseat. A well deserved win  :Smile:

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Congrats Nopkin!

----------


## mixerbach

*→ Congrats nopkin ←

*Woo hoo! Well done!  And congratulations to everyone else who participated in this challenge. You people are so very talented, I'm honored to associate myself with you. 
Another *SUPER MASSIVE* thank you to everyone who said nice things, sent messages and rep'd me on account of my Google Maps map of my imaginary city of CG members.  It was really a lot of fun to make and makes me so happy to hear that some of you had as much fun exploring it.  THANK YOU!

----------


## Straf

The fact that 43 people voted in this poll is wonderful for the guild. I think when I joined there were around 20 voters.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Congratulations nopkin! I really like your watercolour maps, and this one was one of your bests! You have such a hand for labels....
And well done to everyone else who entered!!! These maps were all out of this world(sometimes literally  :Very Happy: )

----------


## - JO -

I concur with Straf : it's a great thing that so many people were involved !
And it makes the victory of Nopkin greater than it is !
Congratulations to all participants and special cheers to Nopkin !

----------


## nopkin

Thank you so much, everyone! Thanks for the votes, thanks for the feedback, thanks for all the encouragement along the way! You are the biggest reason for all the progress I've made in the past three months since I joined this amazing community. If it weren't for you, I'd probably still be doing the same kind of maps I did for years, like the ones shown in my introductory thread [no, please don't look, noooo...  :Very Happy: ].

Congratulations to everyone else who participated in this challenge. There were many amazing maps and I could have easily seen some of them win three days ago. 

A special thanks to Bogie (and Diamond) who create these challenges for us. I, for one, always need a little nudge to start working on something, and these challenges are the perfect way to keep me motivated.

----------


## J.Edward

Congrats on the map and win Nopkin  :Smile: 
And a big hearty hell yeah to all the guild members that keep cranking out so many awesome entries.
The bar keeps getting higher. And the quality of entries just keeps flowing.  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Nopkin! A well deserved win against some tough competition.

----------


## Ifrix

Congratulations Nopkin! I couldn't vote ((not having 5 posts yet) but I _loved_ the watercolour style, something I hadn't really seen before. But yeah there were so many good entries I could have also chosen.

I also want to thank all the people who commented on mine or poked me with their "reputation wands"  :Wink:  it's been a great welcome and I'm definitely going to have to join another of these challenges in the future.

----------


## Diamond

This was one of the best challenges in terms of creating awesome entries, that I've yet to see here.  You guys all did an outstanding job.

Congrats to Nopkin!  Question: when you go to sleep, are you taking a napkin?    :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Congratulations to Nopkin, a well deserved win.

Thank you to everyone for participating.  Whether you made a map, critiqued a map, gave advice on a map or voted for a map, your active participation is what makes this all worthwhile.

----------


## Narc

Nopkin, your map is exactly what i would like know to do, with watercolor. It is a distant goal to me.
If i can let your work inspire me, what kind of paper and watercolor do you use ?
Congrats again.

----------


## nopkin

Thanks for the compass, Bogie, and everyone else for your comments!




> Congrats to Nopkin!  Question: when you go to sleep, are you taking a napkin?


 :Very Happy:  If by a napkin you mean thinking for hours about the map I'm currently working on, instead of falling asleep as I should, then, yeah, it happens quite often...  :Smile:

----------


## Neyasha

Congratulations, Nopkin! 




> T If it weren't for you, I'd probably still be doing the same kind of maps I did for years, like the ones shown in my introductory thread [no, please don't look, noooo... ].


Of course, now I had to look.  :Very Happy:  Your progress of the last months is amazing, but I also really like the maps in your introductory thread!

----------

